# Help regarding HCG



## Azten (May 28, 2016)

Decided to add HCG to my cycle ran 3 cycles in the past without but after taking advice from members on this forum i want to add it to this cycle 
My cycle is as follows 
Week 1-14 Test E - 800mg PW
Week 1-4 Dbol 40Mg per day 
Aromasin week 2-14 - 0.25mg EOD

PCT 
Clomid 100/50/50/50
Nolva 20/20/20/20

I have no idea how to use the HCG or what dose.
i can get H C G 5`000 iu from my source so any help would be great.

My stats for anyone asking are 
Age -25
Weight 180lbs
Height - 5'9
Bf - around 14% (guessing)

Also feel free to critique my cycle 
thanks


----------



## DF (May 28, 2016)

During cycle HCG is run 250 IU 2x/week.  It's supposed to help you recover in pct.  I'm not sure on Pct protocol because I don't do pct I'm sure others will take a look.  Also do you mean Adex or Aromasin?  For your AI?


----------



## Azten (May 28, 2016)

Aromasin pal and thanks any idea how I cut it with the water and do I have to store it in the fridge etc


----------



## DF (May 28, 2016)

The reason I asked about the AI is Aromasin usually 12.5 mg/ml or 25mg tab,  Adex is 1mg/ml or 1mg tab.  Yes,  HCG needs to be refrigerated after reconstituted.  If you add 1ml of bac water to a 5,000 IU vial you will have 5,000 IU/ml.


----------



## DF (May 28, 2016)

I find it easier to measure on the slin pin adding 2ml of bac water.  This would make a 5000 IU vial 2500IU/ML.  On the slin pin every 10 mark would be 250 IU.


----------



## Yaya (May 28, 2016)

Hcg... roaaar!! Chinese hcg.. yayayaayah


----------



## Azten (May 28, 2016)

Sweet so injecting Monday and Thursday along with my test how long would a vial last and do you start from week one till the end of the test it all the way u to pct


----------



## ToolSteel (May 28, 2016)

Azten said:


> Sweet so injecting Monday and Thursday along with my test how long would a vial last and do you start from week one till the end of the test it all the way u to pct


I'm sorry bud but this is very basic math here. Grab your calculator and write it down.


----------



## Azten (May 28, 2016)

should have paid attention in school lol so 5000ui at 1000ui per week would be 5 weeks right


----------



## Azten (May 28, 2016)

So i would take my 5000IU Kit and add 2ML of Bac water to the vial then the 20 mark would be 500IU correct?


----------



## bvs (May 28, 2016)

I would run hcg 250ui twice a week up until you start pct. Also your AI id run aromasin at 12.5mg eod sounds a bit like you got confused between aromasin and arimadex there


----------



## Azten (May 28, 2016)

you are correct running Aromasin 12.5mg Eod was what i ment  how long will HCG keep in the fridge for?


----------



## Azten (May 28, 2016)

also shall i run it from day one or start about week 6 up until pct?


----------



## cameronc (Jun 17, 2016)

I always run hcg for my pct. I have done it during before but the benefits seem to be much greater for me afterwords. I run it at 2000ius a day for ten days pct with nolv, and clomid and see very little as far as losing any progress. I used to run it in a lower dose, 500 for 20 days but found blasting it is much more effective as far as getting me back to normal.


----------

